
Lithium - another (new) PHP framework - mcxx
http://li3.rad-dev.org/
======
hackworth
site sorely needs a more prominent description of what the goals and/or
philosophy of the project are, so you can tell why you might want to choose it
over any other php framework.

~~~
jparise
It looks like those details are buried here: <http://rad-
dev.org/lithium/wiki/about>

~~~
al_james
There seems to be more about the typeface used for the logo rather than the
framework. Nice.

------
teilo
Otherwise known as CakePHP 3. Not a fork per se, but rather a parallel, next-
genish project that was finally spun off into its own thing.

------
bhseo
No thanks.

